# Photoshop CS6 Iris Blur tool!



## OscarWilde (Mar 24, 2012)

Definitely my favorite (new) tool in CS6 so far! 

This is just a really quick before and after of a photo I used the Iris Blur tool on! With more practice and the right photo this will definitely be a really useful tool!

Before:






After:


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh.No.

I can only pray that there won't be an influx of faux DoF enthusiasts now. lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 24, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Oh.No.
> 
> I can only pray that there won't be an influx of faux DoF enthusiasts now. lol



Exactly.. it will be really useful for those that don't know how to do it the right way! I can think of several members that will love it!


----------



## Tony S (Mar 24, 2012)

They should rename it the "Lensbaby Effect" tool..


----------



## OscarWilde (Mar 24, 2012)

haha, fair enough gentlemen! It definitely is going to produce a whole new genre of fauxtogs; but even the most experience photographer could make good use of it.

For example, you just didn't see the shot in the moment; not because you couldn't you just didn't notice. It would enable you to apply it later with at least some degree of realism. Because it does look at least somewhat genuine! And it is an interesting tool for them to add!


----------



## Tony S (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw the shot, I would have used the right tools to take it. lol 

...but hey, this will greatly help those who start their wedding photography career after visiting Best Buy for a camera... ohhh, wait, I forgot many of them still use free editing programs.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 24, 2012)

AMOMENT will :heart: this tool!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> AMOMENT will :heart: this tool!



hahaha.. that is who I was thinking of!


----------



## OscarWilde (Mar 24, 2012)

Tony S said:


> I saw the shot, I would have used the right tools to take it. lol
> 
> ...but hey, this will greatly help those who start their wedding photography career after visiting Best Buy for a camera... ohhh, wait, I forgot many of them still use free editing programs.



"I Saw the shot, I would have used the right tools to take it" Are you saying I didn't? I wasn't implying that this shot needed it? I like it just fine with out it. It was also one of a ton of shots and it happened to not end up with the depth of field I was looking for. So I tested the tool on it.

I'm not sure if you were actually attempting to insult me... but it was unnecessary either way.

If you're super human and don't ever end up with a single picture that isn't what you were hoping for then good for you. But not everyone is and those who aren't, may make use of a tool like this. Along with the many others!

It isn't any different than any other post processing tool, it just does something that is simple to achieve with a camera. But simple doesn't mean it always works out the way you want...


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think that was aimed at you.. but wow, are you sensitive or what? lol!


----------



## OscarWilde (Mar 24, 2012)

Peano said:


> I haven't downloaded CS6 beta and played with this yet, but the transition
> here between the guides seems a bit rapid to me. I think it would be more
> gradual with actual DoF from a lens.



Yeah, I would agree with you; although you can alter the intensity of the blur, how gradual it is, the direction, the size, the bokeh... etc. Its pretty "diverse" if you actually take the time  which I didn't!

@ CGipson: Meh, not sensitive  Just don't appreciate unwarranted comments towards me. I know I'm a beginner, but that doesn't grant permission to make fun of me. And like I said, I wasn't sure if he even was, but the internet leaves a LOT of room for confused comments


----------



## IByte (Mar 24, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Oh.No.
> 
> I can only pray that there won't be an influx of faux DoF enthusiasts now. lol



Topo late!!


----------



## STM (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeez, CS6 _already_? I have only had CS5 for like 2 years now. I am sure there is not enough earth shatteringly new in it to run out and get the upgrade.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 21, 2012)

STM said:


> Jeez, CS6 _already_? I have only had CS5 for like 2 years now. I am sure there is not enough earth shatteringly new in it to run out and get the upgrade.



Actually, just the new User Interface is "earth shattering" enough.  It's soooooo much better and looks much slicker, thats even before the new features!  

You can download and use the full CS6 Beta HERE and use it until they release the final version.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 23, 2012)

CS6 is available as of Today!

A comment on the blur/fake DOF tool.  It seems that Adobe is continuing to follow what some smaller companies are going...which is actually a pretty good strategy.  I bought Topaz Remask (a plug-in) for masking.  But the new selection tools introduced in CS5 are very close to Remask.  I also have Topaz Lens Effects, which looks to be pretty close to this new Iris blur tool.


----------



## TiltShift (Apr 24, 2012)

Definitely doesn't look like it's been originally shot looking like that. Not sure if you've been back to it since posting and re-edited it or not but you should... 

These tools may be for 'noobs', but people seem to forget that not everyone can afford an expensive lens, and tools like this can make pictures look great if used well..!


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 24, 2012)

For me, the reason you shoot with a thin DOF most of the time is to enhance the 3D quality of an image..  The fall off from in focus to out of focus provides depth clues on an otherwise 2D image.  Photoshop however, has no way of determining actual depth in the photo, and thus has no way of rendering this effect in a way that provides intuitive depth clues to the viewer.  When I see effects like this, and the false tilt-shift effect, and the false panning effect, etc...  the photoshopped image almost always looks flatter than the original.  I'm not saying this thing won't have uses, but, I can't imagine it being useful for actually simulating a shallow DOF.

Not everyone can afford an expensive lens, that's true, but this effect tries to reproduce a characteristic that's attainable with some of the cheapest and most popular lenses I can think of.

I call gimmick on this one.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 24, 2012)

well if it allows you to adjust the bluryness I would think someone good at p.p. could layer it on creating a more natural look then the OP. (she did say she just did it really quick)   though if you have money for a full cs6 suite i'd think you'd have a good amount of cash towards a high quality lens.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 24, 2012)

TiltShift said:


> Definitely doesn't look like it's been originally shot looking like that. Not sure if you've been back to it since posting and re-edited it or not but you should...
> 
> These tools may be for 'noobs', but people seem to forget that not everyone can afford an expensive lens, and tools like this can make pictures look great if used well..!



You don't need an expensive lens to create shallow DOF.. you just need adequate knowledge!


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, my thread randomly came alive 

Its definitely going to be blown up by new fauxtogs and that sucks, but with the right person I think it could have useful implications! 

I never actually got around to reediting that picture because my CS6 beta was having issues so I uninstalled it. But I'm sure someone could have made it look more natural.

I'd also agree with Charlie, you can create this shallow DoF effect with just about any lense! It just takes better conditions and more experience (knowledge) with certain lenses!


----------



## Dominantly (Apr 24, 2012)

The content aware fill (which is the only reason I use CSanything) is much more powerful in CS6, which is great.

EDIT: not 100% true, the pano tool is the only reason I use it, C.A fill is a prouct of that.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 24, 2012)

OscarWilde said:


> I'd also agree with Charlie, you can create this shallow DoF effect with just about any lense! It just takes better conditions and more experience (knowledge) with certain lenses!



:hug::


----------

